# Home business, use personal phone?



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Would it be a good idea to get another plan added to my Verizon on or just get a pay as use cell phone like T-Mobile for a business phone if you do work outta your home?

I dont want my personal phone on my advertising.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Vonage is best since you are home. You can sign up for a home phone number. Just give that number out not your cell.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Ill have to go check that out. But its not mobile is it?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Sign up for a 800# and they can ring it directly to your cell phone. THen you only give thta number out. Mine is pretty elaborate and can receive faxes, VM, auto attendant, routing calls and much more for $25 month.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

You could just get another separate cell phone and number and use that number exclusively for your business dealing.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with GN. I use Ring Central. I have an 800 number and a fax number, and some other stuff I don't actually use yet. You set everything up, including voicemail and answering options for your "hours of business" using Ring Central, and then just have the calls transferred to whatever number you want to use. Mine come to my cell phone, so I can always answer, and as with most cells, you can do a different ring tone for that number so that you automatically know when your business line is ringing.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

34Ford said:


> Ill have to go check that out. But its not mobile is it?



No, but you can have the phone forward to your cell phone if you want to be mobile.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

We have Vonage and love it. We forward it to my cell phone and I am able to answer even when we are out of town. We have picked up business while on vacation. One drawback is if you are out of town and need to call the customer back they now have your cell number. We had one whacko customer that once she got the cell number instead of calling the business number she would text me. Then she would get pissed if I didn't respond back right away. If I am busy I won't answer text messages because they are usually from friends or family and don't have time for it. If the business phone rings then I will answer. A double edge sword I guess.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have Line 2 on my iPhone. It has voicemail, texting, and can be forwarded to another number. This way with the 4 or 4s you can use your personal phone as normal and just have your business line in the background. Cost is 9.95 a month.


----------



## taz1357 (Jul 28, 2007)

Use Google Voice. If you have a Google email address, you can get a free Google Voice number and route it to your cell phone. You can have it show your Google Voice phone number.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you cannot use your home phone as an expense for your business. get a cell phone for your business. then it will always be with you.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe also check out Skype-In. You can direct to a cell or use / access via your computer. Also has handy voice mail features.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

If yo have High Speed internet not lite more like 20mbs or more Get Magic Jack
I have had it for years It is awesome actually I have 2 magic jacks one in my home and then in my garage 2 different numbers Worth the little bit of money $40 for the Year WOW I love not having a phone bill now they need to make that for cell phones


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Use google voice, its free and it can ring to any phone. I have it and love it. I have used gv so long I dont even know my real number

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I was considering a T-mobile prepaid cell without data.
All I want is voice. $15 phone and buy however minutes I want.

Google voice I have known about, but never really looked into it. Now with their new privacy policy I dont half trust them anymore.


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

I used google voice for a while. Seemed really laggy and made conversations kind of awkward.

Butch


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Butch,

I looked into the Google Voice this morning, while its hard to beat free, all of the hype about it is back 3 years ago that I can find..

Nothing really current how people like it today.

Suppose its no skin off my back to try out.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Have been looking into different options for a few weeks, looks like ring central is one of the best options, for me atleast!


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

I use Google Voice and love it. You can set it up so calls go straight to voice mail during "closed" hours (6p - 9a). You have the option to have it ring on your phone as either the caller's number or your Google Voice number. I feel it is the best as it is free and with me 100% of the time. I've also never had any issues.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Google Voice here as well and it works great!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

JYA said:


> Google Voice here as well and it works great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Does google voice give you a random number? Or do you pick your own?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

piabows27 said:


> Does google voice give you a random number? Or do you pick your own?


You know, I've had the number since before it was Google Voice, so, I don't quite recall.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use ooma. It is free although you have to buy the hardware and now you have to pay the usage tax now. It's just like a land line, has voice mail, forwarding. It also has paid enhanced features for $9.99 including a second line. I've had it for years.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

piabows27 said:


> Does google voice give you a random number? Or do you pick your own?


They give you a list of numbers in your specified area code and you choose the one you want.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

sben763 said:


> I use ooma. It is free although you have to buy the hardware and now you have to pay the usage tax now. It's just like a land line, has voice mail, forwarding. It also has paid enhanced features for $9.99 including a second line. I've had it for years.


Oh interesting! Do you get to pick the number?


----------

